# Dysdera crocota - Sow Bug Killer in Egg Sack Photos



## GQ. (Aug 9, 2005)

This little spider is also known as the Woodlouse Spider.  I flipped a railroad tie in the backyard and noticed a Sow Bug Killer in an eggsack.  Upon closer inspection I saw another Sowbug Killer slowly backing out of the eggsack.  I ran at top speed to retrieve the camera.  I returned with the camera to snap this photo.






Here are a few photos as the female turned around and around in the eggsack.












While this was going on the male wandered around and over the eggsack.






I took a look along the rest of the railroad tie length and spotted a couple other eggsacks on the ground.  They were both well finished sacks and still had the females inside with the eggs.  In this photo you can't see the female, but you can see the vague outline of the egg mass.






Enjoy!


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 9, 2005)

nice!

did you see the fangs on the dizzies?

try to get one to throw a threat posture at you... it is the cutest thing in the world!


----------



## Tony (Aug 10, 2005)

Wait till you see the babies, like eety beety OBT's !!!!!
T


----------



## GQ. (Aug 10, 2005)

I've been missing out!  I haven't witnessed the threat displays yet and I've found quite a few.  I'll be keeping an eye out for those feisty babies.


----------



## Ythier (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi,
Great pics :clap: 
Here's a female with the eggs (pic scanned, not good quality, sorry).
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## GQ. (Aug 10, 2005)

Thank you.  Your photo is excellent!  Great shot.   Did you incubate the eggs yourself?  If so, how did you set them up?  I might try my hand at keeping one of the eggsacks with the female kept inside.  Maybe I'll have a chance at photographing some babies.  

-Gilbert


----------



## Ythier (Aug 10, 2005)

No, I just took the eggsac in my garden and opened it. After I didn't incubate he eggs. :8o 
I know it's not good but the species is really common here


----------



## Steven (Aug 10, 2005)

Sweet pictures !  :clap:


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Aug 10, 2005)

looks more like a Dysdera erythrina to me...


----------



## Ythier (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi,
You're perhaps right, I didn't identified it when I caught it. Both species are difficult to distinguish on photo...


----------

